# Scaly face mite or just weird hormones?



## Imaginary (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey, a long time since I've been here. For those of you who remember me: my boys are doing fine, but Ludvig's cere is weird. At the start I thought it was just his hormones finally kicking in, resulting in a flaky cere, or me sexing him wrong, but he's about 6 months old now and it's even more flaky. Here's the best pictures I could manage. My camera does not like to take pictures up close, he was being hyper and there isn't much light outside. Sorry 'bout that. Just zoom in. He's sexually mature by now, and wants to mate with my ponytail. Yes he's tried.





































I feel like I've neglected him and have bad conscienceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't see any signs of mites on your boy, however something really seems to be up with him. It seems his cere is getting brownish and that may indicate a hormone imbalance issue. It's best that Ludvig is seen by an avian vet for proper diagnose and treatment.
Good luck!


----------



## Imaginary (Feb 19, 2015)

aluz said:


> I don't see any signs of mites on your boy, however something really seems to be up with him. It seems his cere is getting brownish and that may indicate a hormone imbalance issue. It's best that Ludvig is seen by an avian vet for proper diagnose and treatment.
> Good luck!


Thank you! What could cause a hormone imbalance issue on such a young bird?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're welcome!
Sadly, I have no idea on the exact cause since Ludvig is still under 1 year old. Hopefully the vet will be able to shed some light on the subject.
I hope your Ludvig's cere will have its healthy colour back soon.


----------



## Imaginary (Feb 19, 2015)

aluz said:


> You're welcome!
> Sadly, I have no idea on the exact cause since Ludvig is still under 1 year old. Hopefully the vet will be able to shed some light on the subject.
> I hope your Ludvig's cere will have its healthy colour back soon.


Thanks again. Yeah, it's getting brown especially around the edges close to his cheeks. It's weird, cause under there he has a rather rich, blue colour. Will go to the vet asap.


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm sorry Ludvig may have a health issue. But.. I do have to tell you, Ludvig is gorgeous and very photogenic. I adore the first photo.... 
Please keep us posted. I will wish darling Ludvig the best (and best thoughts, of course, to you, too)


----------



## Imaginary (Feb 19, 2015)

Thank you, he knows for sure how to pose ^^


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please let us know how little Ludwig is doing after his vet appointment! :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

:iagree: Please do keep us posted and hopefully whatever it is will be cured soon


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hoping to hear back soon, He is a stunner that's for sure.


----------



## Imaginary (Feb 19, 2015)

Pretty boy said:


> Hoping to hear back soon, He is a stunner that's for sure.





FaeryBee said:


> *Please let us know how little Ludwig is doing after his vet appointment! :hug:*





StarlingWings said:


> :iagree: Please do keep us posted and hopefully whatever it is will be cured soon


Thanks guys, I'll be sure to remember to give you an update this time.


----------

